# "Calibre de Cartier" discontinued???



## sunmoonstar.13

Cartier no longer has "Calibre de Cartier" anywhere on their website. Has the entire line of watches been discontinued?


----------



## Belzoni

I hope not--I love that watch!


----------



## trueblueswiss

yes its gone for good. I have been very tempted to get the rose gold & brown dial combo at various times.


----------



## trueblueswiss

I also noticed the Tank Anglaise on the web site either... another discontinued model?


----------



## Smith.bryce77

Wow i wonder if they will go up in value I just sold my steel one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

They must have not sold enough of them. Models performing poorly get axed. Just like the Roadster. The Calibre drew its last breath. May it Rest In Peace.

@Smith, the answer to your question is a resounding no. The calibre got pulled due to a lack of demand. That’s not gonna change.


----------



## elchuckee77

I hope not. I'm enjoying mine.


----------



## Watchman Dan

Wow I’m surprised! I felt like it was one of their best models and the first that could really go up against Rolex. It was a big, brutish watch and a bit off center for this dainty brand. But, I felt it was a logical step with the trend toward steel sports watches. It’s just that in the decade since it’s release, sizes have scaled back and gotten more reasonable. But still, it’s well designed and quite iconic looking. You do see quite a few on the resale market, often with a lot more depreciation than most Cartiers. With cutting their ultra luxury lines a couple of years ago, I think Cartier is going backwards and becoming more of a luxury fashion brand again. After investing all that money in improving the product, now they seem more interested in just selling the name.


----------



## Svail

was at their boutique in February looking at a ring for my wife and she noticed a calibre de cartier in the case and said to try it on. Was informed it was the last one in their inventory and would not be replaced. They had a few divers left but this one made it home before their extinction


----------



## Watchman Dan

Svail said:


> was at their boutique in February looking at a ring for my wife and she noticed a calibre de cartier in the case and said to try it on. Was informed it was the last one in their inventory and would not be replaced. They had a few divers left but this one made it home before their extinction
> View attachment 15367639


Good for you! I'm glad you snagged the last one for the Misses... Sad to see it go, but I guess Cartier must know what they're doing?


----------



## Svail

Got it for me!!!! She has a ballon blu and santos........ it was my turn


----------



## Johann23

I was in the boutique this weekend, and the guy was telling me that the Tank MC got cut too, which is weird, because that was there a new movements and I think that watch is only like three years old.


----------



## Watchman Dan

RollieMoly said:


> I was in the boutique this weekend, and the guy was telling me that the Tank MC got cut too, which is weird, because that was there a new movements and I think that watch is only like three years old.


Woah more models gone?!


----------



## Johann23

Dan Finch said:


> Woah more models gone?!


It's still on the website. I went and looked. The website is a good arbitrator.


----------



## Watchman Dan

RollieMoly said:


> It's still on the website. I went and looked. The website is a good arbitrator.


Lately, I've found that quite a few websites aren't kept updated. Some don't list their new models and still have discontinued ones up!


----------



## Ankit Nahata

Its sad to see this collection go. They were beautiful. I got mine in 2016 and i still cannot stop admiring it! Gotten a lot of compliments and on numerous occasions, people were amazed to know that my watch was by Cariter.


----------



## kevintari

Yes it’s been gone for a while now.

Glad I picked mine up!


----------



## man0fsteel

I was just looking to get a new strap for my Diver and couldn't find it anywhere on their site so I came here and found my answer...I did see other places selling the replacement rubber strap - question for other Calibre owners...it says the strap size is a 24x19. Curious if that's the same for other non diver Calibre models?


----------



## algychin

I got mine with a black dial the year it was launched. Loved it and it was my everyday watch for many years A few years ago i sent it in for a full service and it came back with a clicking sound when adjusting the time “clockwise”. The dealer in Malaysia told me they sent it back to the factory and they said it’s “normal”. I’m still not that convinced and think there’s something wrong with the watch. Is this a design flaw or? has anyone had any issues with theirs calibre de Cartier after a service?


----------



## Dirty John

That was one of my favorite models. Good news is there are a lot of used ones for sale.


----------

